# my supercharged 350 z



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

stillen supercharger. 19hre rims. brembo brakes. alpine complete system.

yahoo pics of my car 




http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/su...hotos.yahoo.com/ph/super350chargedz/my_photos


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Can't see the pics.... you should use Cardomain.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I wanna see....lol


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

http://photos.yahoo.com/super350chargedz

my bad .. just click on my cars (you will see what i mean)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no pics in the album... 

nm second link worked


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good. did you do all that by yourself?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah does look good....MORE pics


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

That car is awesome!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice! any more pics of the wheels?


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

:thumbup: 


woah!!!! that is sooo siiiick!!


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very sick :thumbup: Love it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that Z is lookin' like one mean street machine :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks good. did you do all that by yourself?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you sell X or something?
dayum

also, wtf is that DSM doing in there?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for those that the yahoo thing dont work here are some of the engine bay pix.


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you sell X or something?
> dayum
> 
> also, wtf is that DSM doing in there?



what do you mean DSM?


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Can't see the pics.... you should use Cardomain.


Heres my car on car domain>>>> it should work


http://members.cardomain.com/supercharged350z


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

what other gauges do I need because I want to put gauges in a 2 or 3 pod on the lft side where my boost gauge is, and is it easy to install.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

did you buy the car like it is?


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> did you buy the car like it is?



Yeah from this head guy at nissan in miami he did all this work at his niisan shop at erricson ( I think that is what its called) I was going to get a stock new one but I saw that this guy was head guy at nissan and when I saw it I got it. But I put a lot of money into it like the shift nob with LED lights ($50) , :cheers: . No the only thing else was the 2 subs and box with amp.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

supercharged350z said:


> But I put a lot of money into it like the shift nob with LED lights ($50) , :cheers: . No the only thing else was the 2 subs and box with amp.


you just killed it for like 20 er so people  LED shift knob? eh, to each his own i guess.

whats it running for boost? is there any paperwork on say 1/4 mile times or dyno charts?


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

Just replaced the shift knob. No as you can see there are pics of my car on the left side because I have a douhnut on my front passenger side because there was a nail in side wall. Now 2 weeks later my 245/35/zr 19 are a bitch to get and expensive. There on back order for who know when, this guy at Tires.com said there was an earlier request for those tires in February and they still did not come. Now what should I do Because this is going to be costly every year on tires. The rear is 295/30/zr19 and those too are always on back order. So I was thinking of selling those HRE and Get a size Rim and tire that would work as good or better but smaller and where there is an abundant of tire companies selling that size. So if anyone has advise please help. :waving:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I wouldn't get rid of the HREs personally. They are really nice wheels and the 19s suit the 350 very nicely from a show standpoint. If you plan on racing the car in autocross or something along those lines than yeah you would prolly be better off getting smaller wheels but I love the HREs (I just wish I could afford a set to throw on one of my cars heh).


----------

